# [EJB 3.0] Primary Key String hochzählen



## Guest (26. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

in Sachen EJB bin ich noch ein blutiger Anfänger und komme bei einem Problem nicht weiter.

Tabelle "Test"

```
Id varchar(255) primary key
name varchar(255)
```

Entity

```
...
@Id
private String id;

@column...
```

So, wie kann ich nun erreichen, dass beim erstellen einer neuen Zeile die Id automatisch hochgezählt wird?
Vielleicht mit @GeneratedValue? Aus der Sun API werde ich nicht ganz schlau. Kann mir hier das einer ein wenig erklären / bzw. die benötigte Annation erklären?  :### 

MfG,
  Thomas


----------



## Guest (26. Feb 2007)

siehe meinen Thread kurz über deinem hier.

das selbe problem

nur mit etwas mehr Code


----------



## SubSonniC (26. Feb 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic45078_netbeans-visual-web-pack-problem-insert-pk.html


----------



## siassei84 (27. Feb 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> siehe meinen Thread kurz über deinem hier.
> 
> das selbe problem
> 
> nur mit etwas mehr Code


Würde ich nicht sagen, da du scheinbar nicht EJB 3.0 einsetzt, oder?

Achja, entschuldige dafür, dass ich mich vor hin nicht eingeloggt habe. Jetzt aber


----------

